# A new DS coming soon???



## psycoblaster (Sep 28, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds awesome, but very unbelievable. Nintendo won't release a new DS right now, the sales are as strong as ever, and Christmas is coming up


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 28, 2008)

Competing with the iPhone! *Loses all interest*


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yet another "new ds" rumor thread from sites with unconfirmed reports


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2008)

It does sound awesome. It'd be cool if it were true instead of a rumor but its still a rumor..


----------



## Twiggy12 (Sep 28, 2008)

its probably real theres a high chance there will be a ds 2 or ds advance or whatever but i nbelievable highly doubt it would have a camera unless its an accesory


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 28, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, but will the new ds be hackable???


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 28, 2008)

We'll see I guess. I feel that it's a mere rumor, but who knows? 

Less than 20,000 Yen they mentioned. making it.. about A$200? That'll trigger a price drop in the DS lites i suppose.


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

This is getting as annoying as the new R4 firmware


----------



## Dwight (Sep 28, 2008)

Just read about that on another forum.
I'm perfectly fine with my black DS Lite


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 28, 2008)

*HEY EVERYBODY! IT'S THE MONTHLY NEW DS RUMOR AGAIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

It's practicaly October already and Nintendo said nothing about it.. so, I don't think they'll release a new DS this year.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, if I'm not mistaken, there's a Nintendo Press Conference being held on the next Thursday.. if the thing is real, they'll confirm it there..


----------



## War (Sep 28, 2008)

Ugh. I don't even want a camera in the new DS.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 28, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Ugh. I don't even want a camera in the new DS.


this.
although, it could be like a portable webcam maybe?
also, music playback would be nice.
how much is 20000 yen?


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2008)

this is bullshit. nintendo's sales r still thru the roof, especially with the onslaught of games that came out recently, and a whole bunch of heavy hitters still yet to come out. r they rly stupid enough to kill their own sales by making the ds obsolete? a remodeled version MAYBE but a new GAMEBOY (yes gameboy, not ds 2 u nubs) is highly unlikely.

also, to compete with iphone? that's bs. nintendo has official made the switch to casual gamers (aka everyone but us). the next system will once again be kid friendly, and probably won't have all the neat little features we would like it to have (such as bluetooth, built in memory, etc). hell, the next handheld will be my deciding factor to if i should ditch nintendo for good. (already lost faith in the wii, s'all bout 360!)

[/rant]



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> how much is 20000 yen?


bout 200 bucks. the general rule of thumb for american dollars (and canadian now lol) is just knock off two zeros. i fink.


----------



## JPH (Sep 28, 2008)

Bah, these rumors pop up all the time - I'll believe it when it's officially announced.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't we see rumors like this in 2006? Oh, wait.


----------



## Doggy124 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Didn't we see rumors like this in 2006? Oh, wait.


If nintendo release new DS model every time rumors pop out, we would have....DS10 by now


----------



## Sephi (Sep 28, 2008)

A DS with a built-in camera would kickass, sorta. And the music play-back function would be interesting. The stronger WiFi will be pretty useful too.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2008)

The weird thing is, the source has sources and why would someone go through all that trouble just to fool people?


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 28, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> The weird thing is, the source has sources and why would someone go through all that trouble just to fool people?


You'd be amazed at what people will do.


----------



## jenngcia (Sep 28, 2008)

The DS is really due for an upgrade.  After all, while it used to leave the PSP in the dust (in terms of sales), it's now neck-and-neck with the PSP sometimes outselling the DS.  Problem especially in Japan, is not that DS is waning, but probably because everyone who wants one already have one, and that includes the extended DS demographics (Brain-age crowd, female crowds, etc.).  

A midlife upgrade seems plausible, as the GBA had numerous times. the PSP is upgradiong too soon (PSP 3000) and that should spur sales, so Nintendo must have something working, my guess is that it will be minor instead of big upgrade.  With a new and big upgrade coming in 2009.

TGS is coming soon, so any news should come there.  If not, then it's just rumor.  Unless, it's already in production, Nintendo would be stupid to preannounce it and miss the Christmas selling season.

Location info like GPS?  Nobody have been able to make any good GPS game, so unless Nintendo new device have a big screen, it's no-use as a map reader, GPS.  And wouldn't be able to beat the iPhone especially if it can't integrate with Google maps.


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 28, 2008)

i really hope this is a joke because i just bought a new dsl a few days a ago...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, they are running out of ideas for the DS. Even if its still going strong, its running out of things that they can do with it without adding new accessories to keep it going.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 28, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Well, they are running out of ideas for the DS. Even if its still going strong, its running out of things that they can do with it without adding new accessories to keep it going.


exactly. the DS has enough stuff already. if the releases for the "new" DSs were real, then by next year, we can probably see 3 screens, all touch screens, haptic support, terrestrial TV, or probably what we can call a nintendo phone.

Why don't nintendo actually try to make what they have better, rather than working too hard on other crap?


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just want a bigger screens and dual touch sensitivity. The camera does sound good though. It would be cool to see what Nintendo would do with it. The MP3 player sounds good as well since Moonshell sucks and it would be nice to have a first party player.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 28, 2008)

D: moonshell doesn't suck


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 28, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> D: moonshell doesn't suck


It would suck if Nintendo made its on program for the "new" DS.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

it does suck compared to 1st party mp3 players


----------



## granville (Sep 28, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be so sure. I actually find the DSorganize browser slightly superior to the official one.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 28, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the DS browser and a possible DS music player would be totally different. The MP3 player would most likely be on itr from the start and Nintendo cant half-ass it like they did with the browser. They know that it would be a selling point and the more people would use it then the few fanboys that bought the browser.


----------



## IzzehO (Sep 28, 2008)

Gotta say faster wifi + inbuilt memory + more ram and I would throw my brand new DSL out the window in an instant (And I'm on the 11th floor)


----------



## granville (Sep 28, 2008)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Gotta say faster wifi + inbuilt memory + more ram and I would throw my brand new DSL out the window in an instant (And I'm on the 11th floor)


Well, I'd trade mine in instead, but I get your point!


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Sep 28, 2008)

if they do release a new ds they might make it so flashcards dont work on it


----------



## granville (Sep 28, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> if they do release a new ds they might make it so flashcards dont work on it


This is GBAtemp. I'm sure they can't keep us out forever!


----------



## Perseid (Sep 28, 2008)

Babelfish sez:

"Nintendo Co. throws the new model machine of portable type game machine “[nintendo] DS” within year. In the game machine standard it equips the camera for the first time, also music playback is possible. It strengthens radio communication performance and it urges also utilization as information terminal. As for DS in 4 years, the sale quantity of the entire world reached to 77,000,000 from sale. The new model machine exceeds the framework of game industry, may come to the point of competing with the portable telephone and the like.

Method of using is expanded e.g., the picture which was photographed with the camera is utilized in the game. Concerning music playback, taking in music to the recorder from CD, and the like the prospect that it tries to be able hear."

nikkei.net also has an English page. It says:
"OSAKA (Nikkei)--Nintendo Co. (7974) plans to release at the end of this year a DS handheld game console that comes equipped with a camera and doubles as a portable music player. "

And that's apparently all you get without giving them $. 

This seems real.

As far as making flash carts not work, I don't think they can. If this plays DS games they can't stop flash carts without threatening compatibility with real DS games.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said. (Also TheBestNaruto101, nice Busou Renkin sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nikkei is a respected business newspaper. I read the Japanese article and it is stated as fact, not speculation. If the guy who wrote this isn't telling the truth he will lose his job so it's unlikely that it's false.

I'll make a proper translation for you guys:

Nintendo will release a new style Nintendo DS by the end of this year. For the first time a camera will  be built into a portable device, and music playback is also possible. With enhanced wireless communication, it suggests it will be used as an information terminal. Since the DS has appeared on the market 4 years ago it has reached a sales number of 77 million units worldwide. It seems that the new style Nintendo DS will cross over from the gaming handheld industry and compete with the cellphone industry. (translators note: this last sentence is speculation by the author and NOT a fact!)

With the camera, pictures that you take can be used in games. Music can be captured from CD's and such and played back on the new style DS. (translators note: these two sentences are again speculation)

Source: http://www.nikkei.co.jp/news/main/20080928...1J27092008.html


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> it does suck compared to 1st party mp3 players


well it's like the best one for the DS so far
I mean.. comne on. It's a DS. it has horrible speakers, and such a small RAM.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Sep 28, 2008)

Wait....is this for real? ive heard nintendo released a new ds called ds xtreme at the e3, but that was only E3 exclusive......


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 28, 2008)

Perseid said:
			
		

> As far as making flash carts not work, I don't think they can. If this plays DS games they can't stop flash carts without threatening compatibility with real DS games.


People said Nintendo couldn't stop the Twilight Hack either. The truth is: they can at least block current flashcards from working. This will already be a huge accomplishment for them. I think that a new model will definately block flashcards.

For some reason, I think this is real. Some features are a bit strange though... Anyway, I don't think Nintendo will suddenly stop supporting the DS and DS Lite, unless this is really a new handheld instead of a new DS model. Ah well, we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 28, 2008)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Wait....is this for real? ive heard nintendo released a new ds called ds xtreme at the e3, but that was only E3 exclusive......


there was no such thing

it was just a fanboy rumor/wishlist for a new DS that they thought nintendo would unveil at E3
these types of threads wnt from monthly, to biweekly, soon it will be weekly though...


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So kind of like the R4 update firmware rumors? Hawt.


----------



## elfsander (Sep 28, 2008)

A camera for a DS won't be any good. Nowdays you can almost get 10 megapixel camera's for the price of a DS. And I'd be amazed if a DS can handle a 3 megapixel camera. Als the DS is to big and unhande to be a MP3 player. iPods / Zens are much smaller and often support video as well. DPG is cool, but the DS will never be able to run XviD/DivX on a normal framerate, so video playback isn't realistic either. Bigger screens will make bad looking DS games look worse. 

So my verdict: This "new DS" won't be a DS like the DS Phat or DS Lite, but a successor. With upgraded graphics and all.

And ofcourse they will block flashcards, but that doesn't stop the Scene from developping something new.


----------



## Deezers (Sep 28, 2008)

http://ds.ign.com/articles/914/914158p1.html


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Uhm, competing with the iPhone? That's the most ridiculous thing I ever heard this week, I still seriously doubt this rumor.



			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> *HEY EVERYBODY! IT'S THE MONTHLY NEW DS RUMOR AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I has caek nao?


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah shucks. And I just replaced my failing Ice Blue one with a new Black one.


----------



## hova1 (Sep 28, 2008)

if it's true i just hope it has better graphic power than the current DS


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 28, 2008)

hmm i have an mp3 so im not worrying about that... i don't need a camera i mean wtf y do i need a camera and I don't even have a wii so i dont need the sd slot..... but if i had the camera i could put pics on the sd and put it in a notebook and post wherever the f*ck i want.....I HATE MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*He really does!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 28, 2008)

This time is different because a well-respected professional newspaper is running the story. They are way more respected than say for instance famitsu. 

We've had a bunch of completely unfounded rumors about a DS redesign, and everyone believed it. This time we have actual reason to believe the story and nobody is listening anymore? 

Please learn your lesson after thursday when the DS redesign is announced.


----------



## cracker (Sep 28, 2008)

A camera on the DS would be very gimmicky IMO. It would be ok for the occasional picture and for the brief novelty but who would really use it that much? I'm still betting on them adding some internal storage for VC (or at least internal GBA storage). It's all about the money and that would be a cashcow for Nintendo (just as VC is for them on Wii).


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2008)

I doubt Nintendo would be interested in competing with the iphone, they have shown with the Wii and DS that all they want to do is focus on gaming machines!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Stupid rumour!


Fools! p0wned


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 28, 2008)

Glacius0 said:
			
		

> This time is different because a well-respected professional newspaper is running the story. They are way more respected than say for instance famitsu.
> 
> We've had a bunch of completely unfounded rumors about a DS redesign, and everyone believed it. This time we have actual reason to believe the story and nobody is listening anymore?
> 
> Please learn your lesson after thursday when the DS redesign is announced.








 hahahahahohohoho reminds me of the boy who cried wolf hahahahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :


----------



## evilhomura89 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?act=find...mp;pid=20246783



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Shorten the DS battery Life till 6 hours only
> Build in Memory 4gb
> The gap between up and down screen shorten to 2mm only
> The volume control change to button style (like psp?) and the quality is better
> ...


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> Glacius0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about a small and friendly dealextreme.com wager? If I'm right, you buy me something off of that website, and if you are, I'll buy you something ^^ Doesn't matter what you buy. Sounds like fun, right? Deal?


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 28, 2008)

evilhomura89 said:
			
		

> http://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?act=find...mp;pid=20246783
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO if that were made I would definitely not buy it.


----------



## monaug5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Has any concept images appeared yet?


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 28, 2008)

monaug5 said:
			
		

> Has any concept images appeared yet?


OMG, I found a bunch of them here. Damn sexy if you ask me!
?????????????????
?????????????????
?????????????????
?????????????????


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 28, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I doubt Nintendo would be interested in competing with the iphone, they have shown with the Wii and DS that all they want to do is focus on gaming machines!


I read an article before where Shiggy said that he doesn't see the iPhone as a threat to the DS. So I don't think this is true.


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Sep 28, 2008)

now if this is true WTF why would you want PICTURES and a SD Card in IT thats lik copying the PSP with the Memory Stick Duo and plus if FlashCart dont work than why would you buy it


----------



## currynoodles (Sep 28, 2008)

WPA agreement sounds great though. I think many would want that.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 28, 2008)

these rumors are getting as bad as the phantom R4 v1.19 rumors
and have you not heard of the fact that newspapers print BS to drive up readership?


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 28, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> these rumors are getting as bad as the phantom R4 v1.19 rumors
> and have you not heard of the fact that newspapers print BS to drive up readership?



A select few newspapers do that, not all. People base their behavior on the stock market on this newspaper, so they have a reputation to hold up. They can't get away with telling lies, that's why I'm so sure this is true. I've lived in Japan for a year btw.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 28, 2008)

Glacius0 said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok even if what you say is true. it doesn't make any financial sense to push a new ds out there now would it?  not when youre still outselling psp's by 5-1


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 28, 2008)

If they do release a new one, I just hope they didn't implement DS Firmware Updates (sorta like the Wii), because then flashcarts are fucked, and the only possibility would be to flash.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 28, 2008)

then just dont get one till we figure out how to bypass it =) 
simple


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 28, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Glacius0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are in Europe and the US, but in Japan the PSP is actually selling better lately.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 28, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> TheBestNaruto101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the new ds dont support flashcards i think everyone start to work in a new firmware/flashcard to make it work XD

Mmm, If a new DS comes, Its very stupid think it will be great only with a new camera, If the (rumor) new ds comes with more ram, The ds browser integrated (come on! only are 6 mb!) i dont care of the other aps, But i know something ....

*IF A NEW DS COMES EVERYONE WILL BUY IT!*


----------



## imz (Sep 28, 2008)

if this is true, then WTF is nintendo thinking?? a camera?! This is a portable isn't it, why would you want a camera if you were going to play it on the bus/train. If it was an add-on that's a totally different matter, they already have one for the DS lite: view article 
nintendo's getting a bit carried away with the whole innovativity thing, I think they should concentrate more on raw processing power, the DS is the perfect design scheme, now that they've mastered it, they just need to work on the hardware.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Glacius0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said on page 2, the current DS is running out of ideas and games they can make on it even if its still selling. If they keep the same features with better graphics, and all the features the op posted, it would probably sell well. and like Glacius0 said, Japanese newspapers can't really get away with lies because it could possibly ruin there reputation.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 28, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it keeps the same features with better graphics, it's not a new DS model.. it's a completely new handheld.. Nintendo wouldn't announce a new handheld now and put it on sale 3 months later, they always announce this kind of thing one year before at least.. 

But this rumor at least has a source, so, while it might have some thruth to it.. I doubt it's coming out this year


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Actually, this is beginning to make sense.
> 
> Think about it.. we have no concept image yet. Rumours are usually followed by a concept image or mock-up image. Then they turn out to be fake.
> This rumour doesn't have one.
> ...


Oh yeah! I forgot Nintendo said like a few weeks ago there was going to be a conference for something. They didn't say anything else about it though but if I remember, they said something about an announcement but I don't know.


----------



## War (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess as long as it has better graphics and still plays DS games, then I'll get one.


----------



## Gore (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope it makes PSP prices drop!


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2008)

i would hate dual touch screens. s'all about one  huge touch screen. search up dt concept. best concept ever imo.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll believe it when Nintendo announces it.
They have no reason of releasing a new model, seeing as sales are still strong.


----------



## Trolly (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, if there is a new DS, I'm positive it'll be announced on October 1st at the Nintendo press conference. Otherwise, who knows.
Seems a little unbelievable though.


----------



## Mogle (Sep 28, 2008)

Rumoured Ds 



If you guys wanna know what the new ds rumoured to be  looks like here it is


----------



## Shabadage (Sep 28, 2008)

I call BS.  This is what, the 5th or 6th time we've heard about a new DS design?  And each time they have stupid assumptions (No GBA slot*!).  I highly, seriously doubt nintendo is going to bother with redesigning the DS once again.  New system (DS2)?  Yes.  New DS design, fuck no.


*If anyone ever says the new DS (Not DS2) isn't going to have a GBA slot, please slap them and call them stupid.  The DS architecture cannot exist without the arm7 (aka the GBA core).


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Yes, but will the new ds be hackable???



For your information, you can't "hack" a DS. 

Does anyone know if flashcarts would still work on it?


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Sir-Fritz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



probably not the current ones we have, but something will be developed eventually.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mogle said:
			
		

> Rumoured Ds
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys wanna know what the new ds rumoured to be  looks like here it is


hahaha. That was made by some guy on the internet so long ago.


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 28, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not the current ones we have? How could Nintendo make the ones we have not work with the new DS Lite?


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Mogle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that's so old and fake. screen's aren't the same size, that's a fuckin knightmare to program. top screen is arcade version of mk, and notice how they aren't even the same (top and bottom i mean). the hinge would snap within a week, and no fuckin way a cartridge can hold that much info.

EDIT: LOL knightmare. i've been watchin too much CG, which reminds me, eps 25 is out today! woot!


----------



## da_head (Sep 28, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



new ds lite? well i assumed, wen ppl refer to new "ds" they actually mean a new GAMEBOY. though if ur referring to a revision like phat to lite, then forget wat i said.

EDIT: sry stupid thing didn't merge :S


----------



## Shabadage (Sep 28, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're waiting for a new Gameboy, you've got a very long wait ahead of you.  Nintendo killed the Gameboy line and name.


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> If you're waiting for a new Gameboy, you've got a very long wait ahead of you.  Nintendo killed the Gameboy line and name.


Was the gameboy micro released after the DS? Yes, so why would you assume they killed the gameboy line? Has nintendo said they have killed it? If no do not spread lies.


----------



## Shabadage (Sep 28, 2008)

bangbanger said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quote from George Harrison in 2007.

""This year in our marketing you really won't see much push against Game Boy itself, so it will kind of seek its own level. It's hard to say in the future if we will ever bring back the Game Boy trademark," he told GameDaily BIZ in an E3 interview (full transcription coming soon)." 

Yep, it's dead.  Now I want a cookie.  Yes the micro was released after the DS, and it's sales went nowhere because Nintendo's Third Pillar (The DS) overtook the handheld gaming market.


----------



## granville (Sep 28, 2008)

If this is substantially improved AND the GBA slot is still included (likely as there are several important peripherals that use it), I might consider getting it. But I'm still skeptical until Nintendo announces it officially.

And I'll have to see how current flashcards work.

Things that would be awesome:

- texture filter (not likely)
- bigger screens (if the rumor is true, this is likely)
- even further improved battery life (happy with the Lite though)
- better D-pad


----------



## Uzumakijl (Sep 28, 2008)

If all the buttons be stronger it will be great, cause my


----------



## omatic (Sep 28, 2008)

I wonder if it's possible to incorporate anti-flash card measures in the hardware. I'm not an expert, but any measures they try to implement would make a few thousand DS games incompatible, so I'm not too worried.

It seems odd to me that they're going to try and make this a pseudo-PSP. Especially the addition of the camera - it's really unnessesary. I also hope that the additions made don't cause future games to depend on them, thus excluding the millions of DS's already sold.


----------



## Shabadage (Sep 28, 2008)

omatic said:
			
		

> I wonder if it's possible to incorporate anti-flash card measures in the hardware. I'm not an expert, but any measures they try to implement would make a few thousand DS games incompatible, so I'm not too worried.
> 
> It seems odd to me that they're going to try and make this a pseudo-PSP. Especially the addition of the camera - it's really unnessesary. I also hope that the additions made don't cause future games to depend on them, thus excluding the millions of DS's already sold.




I remember this being a problem with the first or second generation DSL's.  I think it disabled Passthrough cards.  Was very quickly cracked though.


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Quote from George Harrison in 2007.
> 
> ""This year in our marketing you really won't see much push against Game Boy itself, so it will kind of seek its own level. It's hard to say in the future if we will ever bring back the Game Boy trademark," he told GameDaily BIZ in an E3 interview (full transcription coming soon)."
> 
> Yep, it's dead.  Now I want a cookie.  Yes the micro was released after the DS, and it's sales went nowhere because Nintendo's Third Pillar (The DS) overtook the handheld gaming market.


Although it says they are unsure if they will bring back the Gameboy name I shall give you your cookie. However if they do use the name again at some point I will want the cookie back.


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 28, 2008)

Glacius0 said:
			
		

> Kuraudo39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it doesn't sound fun....


----------



## Curley5959 (Sep 28, 2008)

Buy him a pencil for 5c or something..


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 29, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Buy him a pencil for 5c or something..


hahahahahahaha good one buy him/her a pair of itchy underwear!!!


----------



## Seven (Sep 29, 2008)

That pic looks incredibly fake. Huge screens = what. Not necessary, really.

Also: HUGE STYLUS JESUS CHRIST WHERE DO I HOLD THAT? I hope it has a nice handy holder and is detractable or something.


----------



## Isaiah (Sep 29, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> That pic looks incredibly fake. Huge screens = what. Not necessary, really.
> 
> Also: HUGE STYLUS JESUS CHRIST WHERE DO I HOLD THAT? I hope it has a nice handy holder and is detractable or something.


I think its fake considering that the game on it. on the bottom screen mario is in a straight track and on the top screen it shows mario drifting with a curve in front of him... photoshopped


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6198286.html

Well, looks like more and more this is the closest we are to a new DS.  D:


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 29, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> GoNintendo have a translation for the whole article, if it hasn't already been posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, actually a gbatemp member (yes, that would be me) posted a translation and then sent it to gonintendo afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107...p;#entry1429761


----------



## Glacius0 (Sep 29, 2008)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> Glacius0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, laughing at someone's opinion and then not even willing to put up one or two dollars to back up your own words eh


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Nintendo answered to the rumor:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We are always developing new products. However, since nothing has been announced officially, we are unable to comment at this time.



Most gaming news sites are posting it as true.. so, the source must be reliable.. 

I think there's some truth and some speculation to it.. 

DS sales are getting stale in Japan since almost every person in there has one already, so.. now would be a good time for a redesign to be released, also, it will probably have some kind of protection against flashcards.. but, the new DS is supposed to have SD card support.. so, sooner or later someone will find a way to use homebrew without flashcards


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmmmmm well i dont plan on getting one till we find workarounds so that we can continue to pirate


----------



## ackers (Sep 29, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Nintendo answered to the rumor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must be working on a new DS cuz from that quote they didn't deny it in any way, they basically tried avoiding 'yes'.


----------



## War (Sep 29, 2008)

let's hope that whatever it is, flashcarts work on it right off the bat lol. Obviously, they won't play whatever the new type of game is (unless they keep it .nds o-o) but as long as the new hardware can still play DS games and my flashcart can still load them up, I'll get one.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> let's hope that whatever it is, flashcarts work on it right off the bat lol. Obviously, they won't play whatever the new type of game is (unless they keep it .nds o-o) but as long as the new hardware can still play DS games and my flashcart can still load them up, I'll get one.


the new nds is said to be flashcart proof


----------



## War (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sure hackers will find a work-around to it. And if not... no DS2 for me.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one said that.. and there's no way to know right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speculation only, but if Nintendo let this chance pass..


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

though as i think bout it more 
if it was flascart proof nintendo would be shooting itself in the foot but i will wait it out


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 29, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> if it was flascart proof nintendo would be shooting itself in the foot


Now, how does that work?  We hearties steal software from Nintendo and other companies.  It's only natural and smart to want to protect your property, soooo...

I will most likely not be getting one of these.  I'm still fine with my massive original model DS.  =P


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> though as i think bout it more
> if it was flascart proof nintendo would be shooting itself in the foot but i will wait it out



Nintendo (and Sony and MS) get more money from software than hardware.. for each game sold, a small part goes to the hardware developers. Also, I doubt more than 10% of DS owners have flashcarts.. So, no, they're loosing nothing with this.


----------



## dib (Sep 29, 2008)

They couldn't disable flash cards without FUBARing compatibility with all currently existing DS games, which would mean disgruntled owners of millions of games.  Alternatively, any provision included in new games would prevent the millions of current DS owners from playing them and alienate them.  And that's all there is to it.

Although it is always entertaining to see people crying over their concern that piracy will be eradicated every time there's a new game with a bug, or every new system or peripheral released, etc.  So please, don't let that deter you.  Carry on.


----------



## Sstew (Sep 29, 2008)

I might get one.., but for now my Original Fat Electric Blue DS will suit me fine.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 29, 2008)

DS Phat Silver - Changed casing to offbranded DS Phat White...and I'm damn proud...

Build a new DS out of lightweight aluminum and I'm sold in a heartbeat.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 29, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> They couldn't disable flash cards without FUBARing compatibility with all currently existing DS games, which would mean disgruntled owners of millions of games.  Alternatively, any provision included in new games would prevent the millions of current DS owners from playing them and alienate them.  And that's all there is to it.
> 
> Although it is always entertaining to see people crying over their concern that piracy will be eradicated every time there's a new game with a bug, or every new system or peripheral released, etc.  So please, don't let that deter you.  Carry on.



I don't see why.. they could add some chip to recognize if your card is an original game card or a flashcard..


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

they would really risk alienate the core old school gamers?
i doubt it


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't really see this quote from Nintendo as much of a confirmation. I mean, it's a given that Sony is working on the PS4 right now, but they're not going to say that.

That said, I think a DSv3 will be out next year sometime, but I doubt a "DS2" will be out for for a while. There's no reason for it.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 29, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> let's hope that whatever it is, flashcarts work on it right off the bat lol. Obviously, they won't play whatever the new type of game is (unless they keep it .nds o-o) but as long as the new hardware can still play DS games and my flashcart can still load them up, I'll get one.


but they always say "at this time"
and we have no plans.


Cause they don;t release anything till shigsy says they can.

Anyway, the new DS will have 3 SLOTs.
One for GBA/Expansions (SLOT-3) one for NDS cards (SLOT-2) and one for whatever tiny, yet efficient flashcard-proof card system they will have (SLOT-1)
The entire vocabulary of myself and some others willl be confusing then.


----------



## mad567 (Sep 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(War @ Sep 29 2008, 02:56 PM) *
> let's hope that whatever it is, flashcarts work on it right off the bat lol. Obviously, they won't play whatever the new type of game is (unless they keep it .nds o-o) but as long as the new hardware can still play DS games and my flashcart can still load them up, I'll get one.
> 
> but they always say "at this time"
> ...








 3 slots prety cool!!!!!!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

it will just be another remodel with some new Nintendo media center firmware or something





OMG i found one:



Spoiler


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

also, i don't see why everyone thinks Nintendo cares about what it's consumers think, at e3 they were pretty much like "fuck you guys, we're RICH!"  they have been going against the grain since the Gamecube and will continue to do so as long as it keeps making them $$$$$$$$  I believe that a media center deal would be a major concession for them, i mean they don't really believe that they can compete with apple?  can they?


----------



## Shabadage (Sep 29, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> they would really risk alienate the core old school gamers?
> i doubt it



Wii says hi.


----------



## Nintenterd (Sep 30, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Although it is always entertaining to see people crying over their concern that piracy will be eradicated every time there's a new game with a bug, or every new system or peripheral released, etc.  So please, don't let that deter you.  Carry on.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Ever herd of the PS3??

Its anti viruses and spyware they use is what people use in the secruity!!!!!!! PS3 will never be hacked, NEVER..
Only SONY can Access the inner stuff of the PS3 and do  stuff...O.o unless we can get SONY to tell us the things that they do to get in...then...okay..

I bet all my shiny arceus pokemon on that(they're all lvl 1 BTW), (or all my pokemon, they're all shiny..)

EDIT: I HATE POKEMON!

EDIT2: what i mentioned above, i mean above above, i was talking about pokemon diamond and pearl, but although i hate all pokemon stuff..


----------



## Shabadage (Sep 30, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> They couldn't disable flash cards without FUBARing compatibility with all currently existing DS games, which would mean disgruntled owners of millions of games.  Alternatively, any provision included in new games would prevent the millions of current DS owners from playing them and alienate them.  And that's all there is to it.
> 
> Although it is always entertaining to see people crying over their concern that piracy will be eradicated every time there's a new game with a bug, or every new system or peripheral released, etc.  So please, don't let that deter you.  Carry on.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_DS_h...irmware_version

Perfectly possible...on new systems.  Not really a concern to those of us who already have working cards for their DS's.  DS lacks any way to update the firmware (homebrew non-withstanding).  I'm not sure if it'd be possible for nintendo to incorporate a firmware update into a catridge, but I doubt it.  Really wouldn't be surprised if nintendo used rewritable firmwre in their next handheld.


----------

